# Peptides Comparison Test



## 3752

OK so this is long overdue but i wanted to be able to give it my best and time has been an issue over the last few months.....

So the plan is to order from 4 companies and compare the peptides, 2 will be UK based and 2 from the States.....the intended companies will be

PurepeptidesUK

Tom (source from DATs site)

Southern Research

PeptidesUK

i have ordered from the 3 above and just waiting on a 4th one to begin....

I have now ordered from the 4th source peptidesUK

the comparison will be for the following peptides:

GHRP-2

IPAM

MOD Grf 1-29

TB500 (Thymosin Beta 4)

i have not chosen GHRP-6 as i do not use it nor have a chosen CJC1295 with DAC as it is useless in my opinion......(same reason for not choosing any type of IGF-1)

i will take 2 weeks for each company for the comparison (with a clean out time of 4 days after each 2 weeks) this is plenty of time to see results from premium grade peptides.

i should receive all the peptides by this weekend so can make an initial assessment based on delivery, packing etc. I am on holiday from next Tuesday so the main GHRP/GHRH peptides will begin on my return.....


----------



## 3752

I have completed the 2 week test with the peptides from Tom this was completed last night 11/06/2013


----------



## 3752

Ok so have both SRC and Pure Peptides in now just waiting on UK peptides......

On a side note was impressed with Pure peptides delivery and ease of ordering.....


----------



## 3752

Peptides received from UK peptides today so all good to start


----------



## 3752

ok got all the peptides from SRC, PurePeptides and UK Peptides (all ready trialed Tom's) so back from my holiday now and ready to start so will begin with Uk Peptides in the morning.....

i have ordered and received the following from all Labs..

GHRP-2

IPAM

MOD Grf 1-29

TB500 (Thymosin Beta 4)

the protocol will be 3 x GHRP-2/Mod GRF 100mcg per day - 1 x 300mcg IPAM/ 100mcg MOD GRF before bed

i have not decided on the best way to trial the TB


----------



## 3752

my trial with UK peptides is now over, i will be moving onto SRC peptides from Tuesday (4 day break)

on the whole the peptides worked but i was not impressed with them to be fair, the GHRP-2 did not dissolve properly and the IPAM did not match up to what i expected in the way of sleep or recovery........they are certainly not bunk as i did both feel and see a difference (remained lean) but i was not impressed.

i would give them a 5 out of 10......


----------



## 3752

ok then sorry for the delay but a combination of work being busy and me including another source dragged this comparison test on longer than expected.....

so the sources i compared where

Tom's peptides

Southern Research

UK Peptides

Pure Peptides

Red Shadow peptides.......

i used Tom's as the base for the comparison and in the end it did come out on top so a good choice......

all where ordered from the relative websites and as i mentioned above the following peptides where purchased

GHRP-2

Mod GRF

IPAM

TB500 (not from Red shadow)

i score them as such....

Price:10 being high cost, 0 being low cost

Tom's peptides - 10

Southern Research - 7

UK Peptides - 5

Pure Peptides - 6

Red Shadow peptides - 4

Packaging: 10 being good clear labels, 0 being wonky not great packaging and labels

Tom's peptides - 8

Southern Research - 7

UK Peptides - 5

Pure Peptides - 7

Red Shadow peptides - 5

Mix-ability: 10 being easy to mix/dissolve peptide, 0 being hard to mix/dissolve peptide

Tom's peptides - 10

Southern Research - 8

UK Peptides - 5

Pure Peptides - 7

Red Shadow peptides - 5

Effectiveness - GHRP-2/Mod GRF: i gauged this on side effects, fullness, sleep, appetite (this is not a good thing), Gyno (this would indicate high level peptide) 10 being very effective, 0 being least effective

Tom's peptides - 10

Southern Research - 6

UK Peptides - 5

Pure Peptides - 8

Red Shadow peptides - 4

Effectiveness - IPAM/Mod GRF: i gauged this on fullness, sleep 10 being very effective, 0 being least effective

Tom's peptides - 10

Southern Research - 5

UK Peptides - 5

Pure Peptides - 8

Red Shadow peptides - 4

Effectiveness - TB400 ( purchased additional vials to be able to make a conclusion) i used my high dose weekend protocol but used 2mg Fri/Sat/Sun then gauged effectiveness the week after whilst training, i took a 2 week break from use between types 10 being very effective, 0 being least effective

Tom's peptides - 10

Southern Research - 6

UK Peptides - 4

Pure Peptides - 7

Red Shadow peptides (did not get any from here)

Overall - 10 being best, 0 being worse

Tom's peptides - 10

Southern Research - 6

UK Peptides - 4

Pure Peptides - 8

Red Shadow peptides - 4

so there you have it guys the results, now this is my opinion based on my use of peptides over the last 5yrs all in all Tom's where the best but this did not surprise me but they are also the most costly, i was surprised by SRC if i am honest as i expected better in fact they where better when i first started using them a few years ago.

the surprise one of the bunch was Pure Peptides a little bit less than SRC on mix-ability but strength of all peptides much better, i was not surprised with both UK Peptides or Red Shadow due to cost as they where the first and second cheapest of the group......

so the Best out there is Tom's but out of this group that can be purchased in the uk then my vote goes to Pure Peptides.......

if you have any questions please ask them but make them relevant otherwise i will delete them so this thread can stay on subject......


----------



## Mark2021

Thanks alot mate for taking the time and spending money to give us all a good detailed review of 5 companies!

Looks like pure peptides may be grtting alot of future business from UK customers!

Cheers


----------



## Big Ian

Been waiting eagerly for this for a while now, thanks for that Paul, much appreciated!


----------



## Ironman

This is very helpful Paul - and is very much appreciated. Nice to be able to buy with confidence now 

Thanks man


----------



## fil0101

Thanks Paul really good reviews and will be ordering today from pure peps


----------



## bail

Really good reviews glad you took the time out to do it, also glad pure peps came out pretty High as their very well priced and in the uk


----------



## Sid81

I will be placing an order with Toms next week but may try pure peptides next time.

Would you say that going to Toms is worth that bit extra over pure peptides?


----------



## 3752

Sid81 said:


> I will be placing an order with Toms next week but may try pure peptides next time.
> 
> Would you say that going to Toms is worth that bit extra over pure peptides?


In my opinion Tom's are the best but from the ones I tried pure peps are the most effective in the UK


----------



## Bad Alan

Is this the pure peptides site?

purepeptidesuk.net


----------



## Mark2021

Bad Alan said:


> Is this the pure peptides site?
> 
> purepeptidesuk.net


Yeah mate


----------



## Big Ian

Paul,

Please can you confirm, on your first post in this thread you say peptidesuk but then in all the others you are talking about ukpeptides, which one did you test? I'm assuming it's the first post thats the typo but just wondered if you could confirm please.

Thanks again


----------



## Mark2021

Big Ian said:


> Paul,
> 
> Please can you confirm, on your first post in this thread you say peptidesuk but then in all the others you are talking about ukpeptides, which one did you test? I'm assuming it's the first post thats the typo but just wondered if you could confirm please.
> 
> Thanks again


He means peptidesuk.com mate


----------



## Mach10

Thanks a lot mate also been waiting a while for this, currently using purepeptides at the moment. One thing I will say I've noticed which I've seen someone else posted somewhere is my mod grf has a milky colour to it don't know if means anything or not though. Ghrp2 also was difficult to mix and still has small bits in from mixing couple of days ago. Do feel as I'm not putting much fat on though as currently eating around 6000 kcals. New to peptides so don't really know what to look out for yet.


----------



## Big Ian

Mark2021 said:


> He means peptidesuk.com mate


Thanks bud, thats a shame, was just about to place an order with them aswell as had only seen good things so far!


----------



## fil0101

Lets just hope the pep companies that didnt do very well up there purity and the ones that scored high stick to what they producing and not let there products slip due to high demand


----------



## Ahal84

@Pscarb you have mentioned in one of your posts about GHRP-2 causing hunger. Did you get the hunger from peptidesuk GHRP-2? And why is it not a good thing? Cheers


----------



## 3752

Mach10 said:


> Thanks a lot mate also been waiting a while for this, currently using purepeptides at the moment. One thing I will say I've noticed which I've seen someone else posted somewhere is my mod grf has a milky colour to it don't know if means anything or not though. Ghrp2 also was difficult to mix and still has small bits in from mixing couple of days ago. Do feel as I'm not putting much fat on though as currently eating around 6000 kcals. New to peptides so don't really know what to look out for yet.


as you can see from the review i mentioned the GHRP-2 not mixing well but this did not seem to effect the results, i did not experience the MOD GRF going milky so cannot comment mate.....



Ahal84 said:


> @Pscarb you have mentioned in one of your posts about GHRP-2 causing hunger. Did you get the hunger from peptidesuk GHRP-2? And why is it not a good thing? Cheers


GHRP-2 does not create Ghrelin side effects as GHRP-6 does or should i say it should't, you might get a funny feeling if you jump straight into saturation dose on a good GHRP-2 brand but this is not hunger as such, why it is a bad thing well GHRP-6 gives the hunger effect and this is very much like when blood sugar has dropped and you could literally eat the fridge if your GHRP-2 is giving you this feeling i would hazard a guess it is either not pure or it is GHRP-6.....


----------



## need2bodybuild

After jabbing my ghrp-2 and mod grf 1-29 at saturation i'm ravenous within 60 seconds flat every time lol!


----------



## Pictor

Pscarb said:


> as you can see from the review i mentioned the GHRP-2 not mixing well but this did not seem to effect the results, i did not experience the MOD GRF going milky so cannot comment mate.....
> 
> GHRP-2 does not create Ghrelin side effects as GHRP-6 does or should i say it should't, you might get a funny feeling if you jump straight into saturation dose on a good GHRP-2 brand but this is not hunger as such, why it is a bad thing well GHRP-6 gives the hunger effect and this is very much like when blood sugar has dropped and you could literally eat the fridge if your GHRP-2 is giving you this feeling i would hazard a guess it is either not pure or it is GHRP-6.....


My ghrp-2 from propeptides use to do that to me, strange thing was, I would crave fruit, mainly apples! Could barely wait 20 mins before I eat about 2-3 apples straight after each other like I've never been fed before lol


----------



## need2bodybuild

Big Ste said:


> My ghrp-2 from propeptides use to do that to me, strange thing was, I would crave fruit, mainly apples! Could barely wait 20 mins before I eat about 2-3 apples straight after each other like I've never been fed before lol


Sounds familiar mate. I swear peptides have a massive contributing factor to my humungous appetite !


----------



## Bad Alan

need2bodybuild said:


> Sounds familiar mate. I swear peptides have a massive contributing factor to my humungous appetite !


You're just a greedy goose


----------



## need2bodybuild

Bad Alan said:


> You're just a greedy goose


Haha goose! :lol: your right though mate!


----------



## Mach10

Mod grf mixed very easily and was fine when 1st mixed but does look slightly cloudy couple of days after. Maybe issue with filler or something I don't know. Thanks for reply


----------



## michael_sp

Guys i have ghrp2+mod grf reconstituted in the refrigerator(+7) for about a month now and i haven't use it. Is it ok ?????


----------



## Pictor

michael_sp said:


> Guys i have ghrp2+mod grf reconstituted in the refrigerator(+7) for about a month now and i haven't use it. Is it ok ?????


Off memory ghrp last abit longer but your mod will be fcuked I think mate, that's why it's sold in 2mg vials and not 5mg like most other peptides!


----------



## 3752

Guys can we leave this thread just for questions about the comparison test not an open forum for peptide questions.


----------



## michael_sp

About side effects ?? Where they any side effects ? Which firm made you more sceptic , about it's value ?


----------



## 3752

michael_sp said:


> About side effects ?? Where they any side effects ? Which firm made you more sceptic , about it's value ?


Side effects such as?

The rating I gave each echoed my concern about the value


----------



## michael_sp

By side effects i mean anything out of the ordinary (itching, skin dots, shaking ,etc)


----------



## Ghoosst

Big Ian said:


> Thanks bud, thats a shame, was just about to place an order with them aswell as had only seen good things so far!


That is why I decided to write about my bad experience with them. Maybe they got worse recently, anyway my last big order is quite junk, and they don't answer emails.


----------



## 3752

michael_sp said:


> By side effects i mean anything out of the ordinary (itching, skin dots, shaking ,etc)


no mate non of the above, typical sides where seen none of what i would call non typical for peptides


----------



## richyd

Not sure if im allowed to do this but it is a genuine question. Was it purepepties.com you trialed or purepeptidesuk.net??

Cheers


----------



## bigt185

richyd said:


> Not sure if im allowed to do this but it is a genuine question. Was it purepepties.com you trialed or purepeptidesuk.net??
> 
> Cheers


It was purepeptidesuk.net


----------



## 3752

richyd said:


> Not sure if im allowed to do this but it is a genuine question. Was it purepepties.com you trialed or purepeptidesuk.net??
> 
> Cheers


yes sorry buddy BigT is correct it was www.purepeptidesuk.net

on an additional note i am looking to do another comparison test in the coming months....


----------



## fil0101

Hi Paul what you comparising and what companies?


----------



## XRichHx

fil0101 said:


> Hi Paul what you comparising and what companies?


Did you even read the original ****ing post? Both your questions are answered there.


----------



## fil0101

XRichHx said:


> Did you even read the original ****ing post? Both your questions are answered there.


Yes i have read it with great interest but wondered if Paul was sticking to the same peps or diff ones and what other companies he will be using

So no need for your comment p***k


----------



## MATtheHAT

Hi Paul, I am a new member but have been reading threads on UKM and other forums for a couple of months now and have been looking for a comparison like this - great thread. I would also like to know which peps you will be comparing and if it will be the same sources this time.

I am planning on running igf1-lr3 and mgf from pro peps, was surprised to read you thought they were worthless. (the peps not the source)

Thanks.


----------



## 3752

fil0101 said:


> Hi Paul what you comparising and what companies?


it is not fully decided yet mate but it will be IPAM and MGF as well as another, as for source again i am not sure



MATtheHAT said:


> Hi Paul, I am a new member but have been reading threads on UKM and other forums for a couple of months now and have been looking for a comparison like this - great thread. I would also like to know which peps you will be comparing and if it will be the same sources this time.
> 
> I am planning on running igf1-lr3 and mgf from pro peps, was surprised to read you thought they were worthless. (the peps not the source)
> 
> Thanks.


i do not think THEY are worthless at all, MGF is very good and in my opinion a great addition if you micro dose it, IGF-1LR3 again is a great peptide for healing it is utter sh1111te for muscle growth though


----------



## MATtheHAT

Pscarb said:


> IGF-1LR3 again is a great peptide for healing it is utter sh1111te for muscle growth though


Was under the impression through my extensive reading that as hgh causes igf1 to be released then it was the main muscle building effect of hgh. Can you pls explain otherwise. Isn't synthetic igf1 as good as that produced in the liver?


----------



## 3752

MATtheHAT said:


> Was under the impression through my extensive reading that as hgh causes igf1 to be released then it was the main muscle building effect of hgh. Can you pls explain otherwise. Isn't synthetic igf1 as good as that produced in the liver?


You are correct that Growth Hormone be this from a natural pulse via peptides or synthetic type from GH injections part will be converted to IGF-1.........and this is crucial to muscle gain (along with MGF)

But IGF-1LR3 the synthetic version uses different pathways than its natural alternative, this pathway has no application to muscle hypertrophy in adults from physical activity


----------



## kadafee

gonna order my next batch from purepeptides. I take it they're the next best thing from tom?


----------



## valleygater

I've got mine in and start it tomorrow, want to see if i can tell the difference, been off peps for 4 months now so should be good


----------



## need2bodybuild

I start my purepeps.net in the next week or so, hopefully will notice a difference between these and peptidesuk!


----------



## B.I.G

I'm preferring the ghrp-2 from purepeptides over peptidesuk at the moment.


----------



## Ghoosst

Started using purepetides' ghrp2 a week and a half ago, it's really stronger than peptidesUK's ones. Gained 6lbs of water by now, wrists and elbows hurt. I did not have such big water retention on peptidesUK, neither any of wrist and elbow pain. Heart rate went up by 10-15 bpm.

Thanks a lot for this comparison!


----------



## 3752

Ghoosst said:


> Started using purepetides' ghrp2 a week and a half ago, it's really stronger than peptidesUK's ones. Gained 6lbs of water by now, wrists and elbows hurt. I did not have such big water retention on peptidesUK, neither any of wrist and elbow pain. Heart rate went up by 10-15 bpm.
> 
> Thanks a lot for this comparison!


lower the dose, although it is good to see that there products are living up to my comparison test you should lower the dose to lower the sides then gradually increase over time if needed.

i have been using there IPAM for the last 3 weeks with good results....


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Is PurePetidesUK the same as the American side?


----------



## 3752

Papa Lazarou said:


> Is PurePetidesUK the same as the American side?


i do not believe so


----------



## GRUNTER

Brilliant, thanks pscarb!


----------



## Surfer dude

So how does everyone rate from the experience of GHRP 6 with pure peptides UK ?? Anyone tried it lately


----------



## Glais

Pscarb said:


> lower the dose, although it is good to see that there products are living up to my comparison test you should lower the dose to lower the sides then gradually increase over time if needed.
> 
> i have been using there IPAM for the last 3 weeks with good results....


what sort of benefits you getting from the IPAM? any different to there ghrp 6/2?


----------



## bail

Surfer dude said:


> So how does everyone rate from the experience of GHRP 6 with pure peptides UK ?? Anyone tried it lately


I tried their GHrp-2 the hunger was so bad I had to stop (i know this isn't supposed to be as much with GHrp-2 as appose to GHrp 6) so must be strong


----------



## 3752

Glais said:


> what sort of benefits you getting from the IPAM? any different to there ghrp 6/2?


IPAM is a 3rd generation GHRP peptide it gives a GH pulse the same as GHRP-6 but does not effect cortisol or prolactin like both GHRP-2/6 do.....

i prefer IPAM now over the other 2 plus it gives a better nights sleep than the other 2


----------



## 3752

bail said:


> I tried their GHrp-2 the hunger was so bad I had to stop (i know this isn't supposed to be as much with GHrp-2 as appose to GHrp 6) so must be strong


it can effect hunger but it should not be to a high degree like GHRP-6


----------



## bail

Pscarb said:


> it can effect hunger but it should not be to a high degree like GHRP-6


Both of them affected my appetite a huge amount I got slightly used to the ghrp 2 quicker however think I'm just extremely sensitive to it, do the effects differ alot from person to person?


----------



## Wasp

Pscarb said:


> IPAM is a 3rd generation GHRP peptide it gives a GH pulse the same as GHRP-6 but does not effect cortisol or prolactin like both GHRP-2/6 do.....
> 
> i prefer IPAM now over the other 2 plus it gives a better nights sleep than the other 2


Hey Paul. I've recently ordered from PurePep (from you mentioning them before) I was wondering if you got a sting when injecting either? Stings quite badly In the area under the skin for 10 seconds after administering the injection.


----------



## 3752

bail said:


> Both of them affected my appetite a huge amount I got slightly used to the ghrp 2 quicker however think I'm just extremely sensitive to it, do the effects differ alot from person to person?


it does buddy i cannot even use GHRP-6 as the hunger is so extreme, lower the dose though as it does not need to be saturation dose to be effective



Wasp said:


> Hey Paul. I've recently ordered from PurePep (from you mentioning them before) I was wondering if you got a sting when injecting either? Stings quite badly In the area under the skin for 10 seconds after administering the injection.


i have never had this with decent peptides mixed with proper Bac water, it is more likely be the solution it is mixed with if they are from a decent sources


----------



## Wasp

Pscarb said:


> it does buddy i cannot even use GHRP-6 as the hunger is so extreme, lower the dose though as it does not need to be saturation dose to be effective
> 
> i have never had this with decent peptides mixed with proper Bac water, it is more likely be the solution it is mixed with if they are from a decent sources


The water used is from vials from HGH I used to have. Didn't sting then, for some reason it does now.


----------



## 3752

Wasp said:


> The water used is from vials from HGH I used to have. Didn't sting then, for some reason it does now.


how old is it?


----------



## raptordog

Wasp said:


> The water used is from vials from HGH I used to have. Didn't sting then, for some reason it does now.


You have to be careful with bac water, it does not always hold sterile, had a few bad experiences in the past, find a good

brand and origin and stick with it.

Mine was even in date and was still off. Don't know why maybe just coincidental, the single

ampules that come with hcg for instance have always proven the worst for me.

Used 30ml muti-shot vials and not had a problem even after months in the fridge, yet you

would think it would be the other way round


----------



## Wasp

Pscarb said:


> how old is it?


I can't say to be honest. But will buy some bac water now and see how that goes.


----------



## bigt185

Wasp said:


> Hey Paul. I've recently ordered from PurePep (from you mentioning them before) I was wondering if you got a sting when injecting either? Stings quite badly In the area under the skin for 10 seconds after administering the injection.


 From experience I've found the specific site location can also be the cause of this. Abdomen area yes but never on the thighs.


----------



## Surfer dude

Yea I also get the sting, so u saying its from the bac water maybe,, does this mean that it could effect the strength of the ghrp6 peptide when mixed ??

Just making sure Is this water ok to mix with ghrp6 & cjc ??

Sterile, non-pyrogenic water containing 0.9% benzyl alcohol and 0.9% sodium


----------



## dirtymusket1

Cheers Paul, very informative ! :thumb:


----------



## warsteiner

Surfer dude said:


> Yea I also get the sting, so u saying its from the bac water maybe,, does this mean that it could effect the strength of the ghrp6 peptide when mixed ??
> 
> Just making sure Is this water ok to mix with ghrp6 & cjc ??
> 
> Sterile, non-pyrogenic water containing 0.9% benzyl alcohol and 0.9% sodium


The water is fine. So long as it contains Benzyl Alcohol then it's bac water. I don't think the sting would affect the peptide. I get a bit of a sting if I inject in my love handles but injecting at the front of my stomach (2" from belly button) I don't get any sting at all.


----------



## GRUNTER

I,ve just finished using ghrp2 from peptidesuk and thought they where ok.. and just received some of toms ghrp2.. taking the same dose as before, but don't seem to get as much hunger or the that slight headiness from toms as I did from peptidesuk? is there any reason for this?


----------



## 3752

GRUNTER said:


> I,ve just finished using ghrp2 from peptidesuk and thought they where ok.. and just received some of toms ghrp2.. taking the same dose as before, but don't seem to get as much hunger or the that slight headiness from toms as I did from peptidesuk? is there any reason for this?


well your not supposed to feel that much hunger from GHRP-2 the higher quality peptides the less you will feel in my opinion, i would question the quality of the GHRP-2 if it gave you extreme hunger at saturation dose


----------



## GRUNTER

maybe I was sold ghrp6 for peptidesuk?

Thanks pscarb


----------



## Surfer dude

warsteiner said:


> The water is fine. So long as it contains Benzyl Alcohol then it's bac water. I don't think the sting would affect the peptide. I get a bit of a sting if I inject in my love handles but injecting at the front of my stomach (2" from belly button) I don't get any sting at all.


I did not know it was ok to inject ghrp6 into the love handles, anyone else done this ?

I thought it has to be 2" around the belly button only..


----------



## warsteiner

You can inject peptides either sub-q or IM. Some people say how/where you inject can make a difference in the uptake of the peptides but I've never seen any studies/evidence of this. If you have low BF around your belly button but some fat in the love handle area then this should be fine to inject.

It's a bit off subject but it's also possible to inject test sub-q and, again, if people don't have much fat around their belly button this can be done in the love handles:


----------



## 3752

You can inject any peptide, GH, test IM or SubQ uptake is slightly quicker with IM injections but there is no real difference, you will not spot reduce with peptides soi see no point in doing the love handles


----------



## Seballsoe

Can anyone tell me, where to get Tom Peptides?


----------



## Pictor

Seballsoe said:


> Can anyone tell me, where to get Tom Peptides?


Join Datbtrue's site and contact details are on there mate

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/register.php


----------



## 3752

Seballsoe said:


> Can anyone tell me, where to get Tom Peptides?


i believe it is not as simple as just joining the site now, i think you need to be referred


----------



## Seballsoe

can you referred me, @Pscarb? You guys are the only one i know using those peps.

Im from denmark =D


----------



## 3752

Seballsoe said:


> can you referred me, @Pscarb? You guys are the only one i know using those peps.
> 
> Im from denmark =D


no mate as refereeing means i vouch for you and to be fair buddy i do not know you from Adam, i like Dat and his board is to be used to extend the knowldege of peptides not just for a route to Tom's peptides, this maybe harsh but it is the way i feel on the subject


----------



## tof89

Pscarb said:


> ok then sorry for the delay but a combination of work being busy and me including another source dragged this comparison test on longer than expected.....
> 
> so the sources i compared where
> 
> Tom's peptides
> 
> Southern Research
> 
> UK Peptides
> 
> Pure Peptides
> 
> Red Shadow peptides.......
> 
> i used Tom's as the base for the comparison and in the end it did come out on top so a good choice......
> 
> all where ordered from the relative websites and as i mentioned above the following peptides where purchased
> 
> GHRP-2
> 
> Mod GRF
> 
> IPAM
> 
> TB500 (not from Red shadow)
> 
> i score them as such....
> 
> Price:10 being high cost, 0 being low cost
> 
> Tom's peptides - 10
> 
> Southern Research - 7
> 
> UK Peptides - 5
> 
> Pure Peptides - 6
> 
> Red Shadow peptides - 4
> 
> Packaging: 10 being good clear labels, 0 being wonky not great packaging and labels
> 
> Tom's peptides - 8
> 
> Southern Research - 7
> 
> UK Peptides - 5
> 
> Pure Peptides - 7
> 
> Red Shadow peptides - 5
> 
> Mix-ability: 10 being easy to mix/dissolve peptide, 0 being hard to mix/dissolve peptide
> 
> Tom's peptides - 10
> 
> Southern Research - 8
> 
> UK Peptides - 5
> 
> Pure Peptides - 7
> 
> Red Shadow peptides - 5
> 
> Effectiveness - GHRP-2/Mod GRF: i gauged this on side effects, fullness, sleep, appetite (this is not a good thing), Gyno (this would indicate high level peptide) 10 being very effective, 0 being least effective
> 
> Tom's peptides - 10
> 
> Southern Research - 6
> 
> UK Peptides - 5
> 
> Pure Peptides - 8
> 
> Red Shadow peptides - 4
> 
> Effectiveness - IPAM/Mod GRF: i gauged this on fullness, sleep 10 being very effective, 0 being least effective
> 
> Tom's peptides - 10
> 
> Southern Research - 5
> 
> UK Peptides - 5
> 
> Pure Peptides - 8
> 
> Red Shadow peptides - 4
> 
> Effectiveness - TB400 ( purchased additional vials to be able to make a conclusion) i used my high dose weekend protocol but used 2mg Fri/Sat/Sun then gauged effectiveness the week after whilst training, i took a 2 week break from use between types 10 being very effective, 0 being least effective
> 
> Tom's peptides - 10
> 
> Southern Research - 6
> 
> UK Peptides - 4
> 
> Pure Peptides - 7
> 
> Red Shadow peptides (did not get any from here)
> 
> Overall - 10 being best, 0 being worse
> 
> Tom's peptides - 10
> 
> Southern Research - 6
> 
> UK Peptides - 4
> 
> Pure Peptides - 8
> 
> Red Shadow peptides - 4
> 
> so there you have it guys the results, now this is my opinion based on my use of peptides over the last 5yrs all in all Tom's where the best but this did not surprise me but they are also the most costly, i was surprised by SRC if i am honest as i expected better in fact they where better when i first started using them a few years ago.
> 
> the surprise one of the bunch was Pure Peptides a little bit less than SRC on mix-ability but strength of all peptides much better, i was not surprised with both UK Peptides or Red Shadow due to cost as they where the first and second cheapest of the group......
> 
> so the Best out there is Tom's but out of this group that can be purchased in the uk then my vote goes to Pure Peptides.......
> 
> if you have any questions please ask them but make them relevant otherwise i will delete them so this thread can stay on subject......


Paul, I currently have a batch of ghrp2 and mod grf 1-29 from red shadow. After reading this im going to buy from purepeptides. Would upping the dosage, I.e doubling it have any effect or is it not a case kf being underdosed? Just a poor peptide. Still have 8 bottles of mod grf and 4 bottles ghrp2 left.


----------



## 3752

tof89 said:


> Paul, I currently have a batch of ghrp2 and mod grf 1-29 from red shadow. After reading this im going to buy from purepeptides. Would upping the dosage, I.e doubling it have any effect or is it not a case kf being underdosed? Just a poor peptide. Still have 8 bottles of mod grf and 4 bottles ghrp2 left.


i would not know if any drug was under dosed mate unlike some special gifted members i do not have that ability to establish dose by just injecting a drug 

in my experience some peptides do not fair well because they use cheap raws, this was certainly my impression of RS in my test, increasing the dose would not double the effect as doing this brings diminishing returns so double the dose would not double the effect.

it is not that i got nothing from the RS peptides it was that they did not compare well to other sources i used.


----------



## tof89

Pscarb said:


> i would not know if any drug was under dosed mate unlike some special gifted members i do not have that ability to establish dose by just injecting a drug
> 
> in my experience some peptides do not fair well because they use cheap raws, this was certainly my impression of RS in my test, increasing the dose would not double the effect as doing this brings diminishing returns so double the dose would not double the effect.
> 
> it is not that i got nothing from the RS peptides it was that they did not compare well to other sources i used.


Okay thats great thank you 

I will finish the red shadow then purchase from purepeptides. I will then too be able to gauge the difference between the two.

Appreciate the reply


----------



## neverminder

Pscarb said:


> i believe it is not as simple as just joining the site now, i think you need to be referred


Oh I wouldn't be so sure about that, if he asks nicely he might just get in. I know I did without any reference.

@Seballsoe How do you say "pretty please" in danish?


----------



## Ahal84

purepeptides have a discount at the moment. 15% use code 'supersale'


----------



## shaby786

Hi thank you for all the information (Pscarb) you gathered on the peptides i just have few questions if you can help me with

1st I need to now if its better to use tb500 or hgh for injurys

2nd is https://www.purepeptidesuk.net is it still good to buy peptides from them and why the don't take payment from the website or do you have any other websites you can recommend

Sorry if there are mistakes as it's my first post ever

Any information form any one would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MATtheHAT

Hi Paul, did you ever get around to doing another comparison test as mentioned and is there a reason you use Southern as well as Toms instead of Purepeps. Are the reputations of these still pretty much the same now.


----------



## 3752

MATtheHAT said:


> Hi Paul, did you ever get around to doing another comparison test as mentioned and is there a reason you use Southern as well as Toms instead of Purepeps. Are the reputations of these still pretty much the same now.


no mate not got round to doing another test mainly because of work but also i pay for these out my own pocket and it can be expensive when needing to do a good comparison with many sources.

i don't use Southern i haven't for years mate, i use Tom's for the main but also Pure peptides when i need something quick or have a small order rate both in fact i have an order coming from Purepeptides this week


----------



## MATtheHAT

Oh ok, must have been an old thread I saw where you mentioned getting certain high dose peps from Southern or something.

I think I'll use Pure Peptides then if you still rate them. I feared they may have dropped quality with this being an old thread. Cheers.


----------



## Jan03

Sorry to keep adding to an older post but the wondering what the name of melanotan 2 is when ordering from pure peptides?

I ordered from uk peptides 2 wks ago but still no delivery ( refunded yesterday when I messaged asking about it), the name on there site was melanotan 2 but on pure peptides its not?

Thanks


----------



## shadow4509

Has anyone used Eds Peps?

Someone mentioned these the other day and seem relatively cheap


----------



## dbaird

I am trying to find pure peptides.. is there site gone? or am I using the wrong url..


----------



## 3752

just found out there site has been taken down due to tech issues i got given an email to order from whilst they sort it out


----------



## Ginger Ben

shadow4509 said:


> Has anyone used Eds Peps?
> 
> Someone mentioned these the other day and seem relatively cheap


Using them at the moment. Ghrp 2 and mod grf.

Only peps I've used other than some tb400 from toms but they are doing what they are meant to do so I'm happy with them.


----------



## Jul

Just ordered from pure peps and was advised they now have USA made peps

Our premium E.U peptides are produced in either France or Holland in GMP lab to clinical grade. Purity is around 98/99%

We also now stock USA made peptides. Made in USA GMP lab with Chinese raw powders. Purity is 98%>

Went with the premium EU as they were more expensive and therefore likely to be better but wondering if anyone has tried the US made?


----------



## Genmutant

I'm sorry, I did not now well understood. What is with the side of pure? I can not reach them as well. Where can I obtain the products?


----------



## bigt185

Genmutant said:


> I'm sorry, I did not now well understood. What is with the side of pure? I can not reach them as well. Where can I obtain the products?


the web address is www.purepeptidesuk.com


----------



## Thunderflash

Hi I'm new to peptide use, been using Peptides from http://www.uk-peptides.com for the last month and never used any from any other supplier as yet. What is currently the best quality supplier in the UK at the moment please? I have been looking at http://http://www.peptidesuk.com/ and http://www.purepeptidesuk.com


----------



## LGM

Thunderflash said:


> Hi I'm new to peptide use, been using Peptides from http://www.uk-peptides.com for the last month and never used any from any other supplier as yet. What is currently the best quality supplier in the UK at the moment please? I have been looking at http://http://www.peptidesuk.com/ and http://www.purepeptidesuk.com


 IMO definitely www.peptidesuk.com Used both and I prefer them and they the least expensive too which is a bonus.


----------



## Thunderflash

Thanks, Order placed


----------



## ashbbols23

Does anybody know if the pure peptide websites back up and running.......the link given in previous posts is still not loading up. Im wondering if they have changed the website address dont want to go ordering to some bunk website. Pscarb any ideas?


----------



## ashbbols23

Does anybody know if the pure peptide websites back up and running.......the link given in previous posts is still not loading up. Im wondering if they have changed the website address dont want to go ordering to some bunk website. Pscarb any ideas?


----------



## 3752

ashbbols23 said:


> Does anybody know if the pure peptide websites back up and running.......the link given in previous posts is still not loading up. Im wondering if they have changed the website address dont want to go ordering to some bunk website. Pscarb any ideas?


google is your friend.

https://www.purepeptidesuk.com


----------



## ashbbols23

I thought that would be the website bu wasnt to sure because the original link you gave ended it net. Just wanted reassuring cheers for the reply! ??


----------



## str4nger

just a quick question @Pscarb

Ive been buying my peptides from pure peptides but they now have a range of usa peptides, are these any good?

what worries me is that they are around £5 cheaper per bottle which doesnt always mean a good thing


----------



## 3752

str4nger said:


> just a quick question @Pscarb
> 
> Ive been buying my peptides from pure peptides but they now have a range of usa peptides, are these any good?
> 
> what worries me is that they are around £5 cheaper per bottle which doesnt always mean a good thing


i do not know is the honest answer, i have not used them i have stuck with the original peptides, but in saying that the quality has not changed imo since i did the comparison test, so i doubt the USA ones are rubbish


----------



## DC1

Ive taken the USA ones for a few months and noticed no difference from the European ones.


----------



## str4nger

@Pscarb @DC1

Thanks guys

Ordered to original ones to be sure but will try out the usa ones and compare


----------



## dhxxx

@Pscarb

im using the pep from

purepeptidesuk

and im happy but im looking for ACE031 1MG and follistatin 344 1mg and they dont have it

do u know any good lab for this 2 ? thank u


----------



## dhxxx

@Pscarb @DC1

im looking for ACE031 1 MG

there is any good compan for it ? thank u


----------



## Dave_shorts

dhxxx said:


> @Pscarb @DC1
> 
> im looking for ACE031 1 MG
> 
> there is any good compan for it ? thank u


PeptidesUK.com sell ace-031 in 1mg. I personally haven't tried it but everything else I've bought from them has been perfect!


----------



## 3752

Dave_shorts said:


> PeptidesUK.com sell ace-031 in 1mg. I personally haven't tried it but everything else I've bought from them has been perfect!


i have seen it on PeptidesUK, as for them being perfect i would not agree with that on the experiences i had had, hopefully they have improved since i last used them.


----------



## Dave_shorts

Pscarb said:


> i have seen it on PeptidesUK, as for them being perfect i would not agree with that on the experiences i had had, hopefully they have improved since i last used them.


Yeah, I saw your comparison. Some good info there. You've helped a lot of people with some great information. Myself included, so thank you.

I've had nothing but good experiences with Buy Research Peptides Online â€" PeptidesUK . Obviously I don't know when you used them but I've used most of the other companies at this stage and I'm the happiest with them. That's just my experience anyway. I suppose that's the beauty if this sport; we all react differently to various stimulus. Although sometimes I wish I responded more like Phil Heath. Haha

Maybe if you buy there ace 031 you could run a log......I'd love to read it OP!!


----------



## 3752

Dave_shorts said:


> Yeah, I saw your comparison. Some good info there. You've helped a lot of people! Thanks.
> 
> I've had nothing but good experiences with Buy Research Peptides Online â€" PeptidesUK . Obviously I don't know when you used them but I've used most of the other companies and I'm the happiest with them. That's just my experience anyway.
> 
> Maybe of you buy there ace 031 you could run a log......I'd love to read it OP!!


it was back in 2013 i used them along with others for this comparison......i know plenty who use them without any issues of late, and with what you have said it looks like they are much better......

i am in Prep now so running new peptides can't happen for a while unfortunately....


----------



## Dave_shorts

Pscarb said:


> it was back in 2013 i used them along with others for this comparison......i know plenty who use them without any issues of late, and with what you have said it looks like they are much better......
> 
> i am in Prep now so running new peptides can't happen for a while unfortunately....


Well I may have been using them after your comparison.

Good luck with the prep! Are you running any peps during? I only ran ipam and mod grf during mine


----------



## 3752

Dave_shorts said:


> Well I may have been using them after your comparison.
> 
> Good luck with the prep! Are you running any peps during? I only ran ipam and mod grf during mine


i also only use IPAM and Mod GRF these days.......

i am using Frag now and will do through the whole prep, once i hit a wall fat loss wise i will add in 3mg IPAM Boom dose twice a week.....


----------



## Dave_shorts

Never tried Frag myself. Hope the prep goes well


----------



## 3752

Dave_shorts said:


> Never tried Frag myself. Hope the prep goes well


Thank you

Frag is very good if used correctly


----------



## DTBomb

Hi,

Sorry to bump this thread, but was it Peptidesuk.com or uk-peptides,com that you tested? You refer to PeptidesUK at first, and then UK Peptides later, so I wasn't sure.

I've heard good things about Peptidesuk.com, but I'll steer clear if they only get a 4/10 review.


----------



## Greenman555

Someone ever tried IGF1-LR3 from Tom source? I have heard a lot of desinformation about "real" IGF not the china made.


----------



## Dave_shorts

DTBomb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to bump this thread, but was it Peptidesuk.com or uk-peptides,com that you tested? You refer to PeptidesUK at first, and then UK Peptides later, so I wasn't sure.
> 
> I've heard good things about Peptidesuk.com, but I'll steer clear if they only get a 4/10 review.


Those tests were done a good while ago now. Paul mentioned that previously in an old thread.

I've been using peptidesuk.com for a while now and couldn't be happier. Ironically I switched from the other site you mentioned as I was unhappy woth what I was using.

I certainly wouldn't rank them as a 4. I'm perfectly happy


----------



## Devil

DC1 said:


> Ive taken the USA ones for a few months and noticed no difference from the European ones.





str4nger said:


> @Pscarb @DC1
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Ordered to original ones to be sure but will try out the usa ones and compare





dhxxx said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> im using the pep from
> 
> purepeptidesuk
> 
> and im happy but im looking for ACE031 1MG and follistatin 344 1mg and they dont have it
> 
> do u know any good lab for this 2 ? thank u


 So in your opinion guys the red USA ones and really no different to the more expensive eu blues?


----------

